# ipad ne trouve pas l'imprimante wifi



## sotosho (9 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Ipad mini IOS 8.4 et une imprimante canon MG 2950. Tous les 2 sont connectes au meme reseau domestique. L'imprimante est suppose avoir la fonction cloud print ready et cloud link mais malheureusement n'a pas "Airprint".  Elle fonctionne tres bien pour imprimer des photos mais quand il s'agit de documents, je recois le message" imprimante introuvable". Ca fait 3 jours que j'essaye de faire des maneuvres et differents reglages et J'ai meme telecharge du logiciel (thinprint, quickprint, etc.) et meme achete l'application " PrinterPro" et toujours cette imprimante est introuvable pour imorimer de la doc quoiqu' elle est connectee au meme reseau!!!!
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait eu ce meme probleme et a reussi a le resourdre? Merci d'avance pour tout conseil, c'est d'avance tres apprecie.
Soto
P.S. elle fonctionne sur un PC sans probleme


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juillet 2015)

Tu as dit toi même qu'elle n'était pas compatible air print... Pourquoi chercher plus loin?


----------



## sotosho (9 Juillet 2015)

Merci quand meme pour ta reponse.
Mais l'imprimante est vendue pour etre connecte avec un appareil ios a travers le cloud!
La preuve qu'elle imprime des photos et scane mais pas des documents....pourquoi???


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Juillet 2015)

sotosho a dit:


> Merci quand meme pour ta reponse.
> Mais l'imprimante est vendue pour etre connecte avec un appareil ios a travers le cloud!
> La preuve qu'elle imprime des photos et scane mais pas des documents....pourquoi???


Par ce qu'elle n'est pas AirPlay... Elle exploite certainement une faille de la licence pour imprimer les photos, mais si elle n'est pas AirPlay les applis type pages ne la trouveront pas... 

Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris un modèle AirPlay?


----------



## sotosho (10 Juillet 2015)

Oui!!!  Ce fut une erreur !!!. Son prix etait tres attractif et je pensais qu'avec le cloud link j'y arriverai, helas non! 
Tres bonne journee


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2015)

C'est possible d'utiliser un Mac comme relais AirPrint en installant Printopia sur le Mac en question. 

Il suffit que le Mac soit en veille avec la fonction "réveiller en cas d'appel réseau" pour que les appareils iOS puisse imprimer comme si une imprimante AirPrint etait disponible (en fait c'est le Mac qui devient AirPrint, qui revoit les données à imprimer et qui se charge d'envoyer à l'imprimante)


----------



## sotosho (10 Juillet 2015)

MERCI !!!
 je vais tout de suite l'installer. J'espère que ca fonctionnera sur mon Mac Book.
Je te tiens au courant.
Soto


----------



## sotosho (10 Juillet 2015)

J'ai essaye sans succés.
Voilà ce que je recois: "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir le fichier « Install Printopia.app » car aucune des applications disponibles ne peut l’ouvrir".
J'ai tout essayé ...et rien a faire, j'arrive meme pas à imprimer depuis mon MacBook.
J'ai vraiment passé des heures sur ce problème.
Merci infiniment pour ton aide.
A bientot.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2015)

Tu as bien téléchargé Printopia sur ce site? https://www.decisivetactics.com/products/printopia/


----------



## sotosho (10 Juillet 2015)

Oui, c'etait le meme site que tu m'as envoye malheureusement.
Il doit y avoir un vrai problème chez moi.
Merci encore


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2015)

C'est curieux car install.printopia.app ne devrait pas chercher à s'ouvrir par Safari mais se lancer comme une application!

Je regarderai de plus prêt ce soir en rentrant (je n'ai pas accès à mes Macs pour l'instant)


----------



## sotosho (10 Juillet 2015)

J'ai réessaye encore et encore. Quand safari ne m'ayant plus donne le message d'erreur, j'ai cru que c'était bon. J'ai été dans Preferences system pour voir si le logo de Printopia a été rajouté comme prevu ...hélas, non. 
J'en ai mis des heures pour fixer ce problème et  t'ai deja assez dérangé. 
Je perds un peu patience apres 3 jours d'essai et m'en vais "essayer" de la rendre et racheter une autre ayant airprint, en espérant que ca jouera.
Tu as été vraiement tres helpful et je t'en remercie !!!

Soto


----------



## CBi (11 Juillet 2015)

Une question (juste un doute): est-ce que tu installes bien Printopia sur un Mac présent sur ton réseau, et pas sur ton iPad ?  
Normalement la solution Printopia sur Mac  fonctionne vraiment sans soucis. Et la solution Cloudprint aussi, note bien... Mais AirPrint, comme tout ce qui est Apple, a l'avantage de se configurer tout seul.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juillet 2015)

Le problème de ce genre de solution, c'est qu'il faut un lac allume en permanence... Pas vraiment pratique!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le problème de ce genre de solution, c'est qu'il faut un lac allume en permanence... Pas vraiment pratique!



Je trouve aussi.

Hors ça, faire fonctionner une imprimante non compatible AirPrint avec un iBidule relève de la gageure. Il existe certes des applications censées pallier à l'absence de la fonction AirPrint mais quant à ce que ça marche avec son modèle d'imprimante c'est la loterie.

J'avais moi-même essayé avec une Canon MP600R, sans succès (l'option Printopia étant exclue). Le jour où je l'ai changée, j'ai pris un modèle compatible AirPrint (Canon MG6350).

Et chez Canon, les modèles compatibles AirPrint, ça ne manque pas, y compris à des tarifs abordables.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juillet 2015)

J'ai une Hp air print avec scanner pour 70 euros...


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2015)

@sotosho, quel est ta box d'accès web à la maison?
As tu un nas?


----------



## sotosho (11 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour toutes ces reponses. 
Mais J'ai TOUT essaye....meme du logiciel achete sur itunes stores .... RIEN n'a fonctionne! J'ai un MacBook....peut-etre est-ce la raison. Ma box est une Boygues Bbox.
L'etrange c'est que l'imprimante etait bien connectee sur le meme reseau , elle imprimait des photos depuis mon Ipad, elle scannait tb aussi mais refusait d'imprimer toute documentation. 
J'ai essaye d'imprimer depuis "Docs", "Drive", Mail, Word, avec cloud sans cloud avec .......bref! 4 jours d'essaies et sans succes. Hier j'ai ete la rendre et ils l'ont reprise. J'acheterai un e nouvelle canon avec airprint cette fois et fini la galere .....Ouf!
Merci a vous tous d'avoir essaye de m'aider. Dans la galere ca aide!!!!! Et ca encourage de constater qu'il y a des gens sympa prets a vous donner un coup de pouce. MERCI !!!


----------



## Jet2 (11 Juillet 2015)

J'ai eu le problème à la sortie de IOS 8 sur ipad 4...avec l IOS 7 pas de souci...j ai mis à jour le firmware de l imprimant et ça à remarché comme avant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2015)

J'imprime des document depuis mon iphone avec une imprimante classique  sans probleme avec l'app Printer Pro


----------



## r e m y (26 Juillet 2015)

Il me semble que cette application, comme Printopia que je citais plus haut, nécessite un ordinateur en relais (et c'est l'ordinateur qui envoie à l'imprimante)


----------

